# Building room in garage



## aftong (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a very large garage built in underneath my house. We are not utilizing a large portion of the space so I am planning to install a wall to partition the garage, cut through the cinder block wall separating the current living area, and install a doorway to connect the new room to the entertainment room on the other side of the wall. I can handle all the construction aspects of the project - my concern here is meeting fire code. I've had conflicting advice on how the side facing the garage needs to be finished. Do I just need to face it with fire resistant drywall? If so, is there a minimum thickness?

Thanks.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

According to Holmes on Holmes there is a vapor block code so no exhaust fumes get in the house.


----------



## aftong (Dec 11, 2012)

Is that specifically a Michigan code requirement? Holmes on Homes is shot in Canada.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Ask your local building inspector. He will tell you exactly what you need to do.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

ArrowFlinger said:


> Ask your local building inspector. He will tell you exactly what you need to do.


And pray you don't get one that feels God should have consulted him before Creation. I know where you can find one like that.

Hopefully you will have one that wants to help and things will go smoothly. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Mr. Botek said:


> And pray you don't get one that feels God should have consulted him before Creation. I know where you can find one like that.......


:yikes: You must live out near me!


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

ArrowFlinger said:


> Ask your local building inspector. He will tell you exactly what you need to do.



Agreed 110%. Go right to the source!!.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Mr. Botek said:


> And pray you don't get one that feels God should have consulted him before Creation. I know where you can find one like that.
> 
> Hopefully you will have one that wants to help and things will go smoothly.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Better to know his complex before the inspection. A lot cheaper to get it done the first time than the second time.

Burksee, I had no problem with our inspector. Maybe you got him on a bad day. But I did talk to him first and found out what i needed to do. It probably did help that I gave his ego a stroke on that call so I didn't get stroked during the inspection.


----------



## PappaM (Nov 24, 2010)

aftong said:


> I have a very large garage built in underneath my house. We are not utilizing a large portion of the space so I am planning to install a wall to partition the garage, cut through the cinder block wall separating the current living area, and install a doorway to connect the new room to the entertainment room on the other side of the wall. I can handle all the construction aspects of the project - my concern here is meeting fire code. I've had conflicting advice on how the side facing the garage needs to be finished. Do I just need to face it with fire resistant drywall? If so, is there a minimum thickness?
> 
> Thanks.


Yep, two layers 5/8" type X drywall.


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

2 layers of type x 5/8" only required when sleeping quarters are located above. 
Like the others said call your local jurisdiction, we r not all pricks! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

It is a good idea as stated before to call and ask your LOCAL building inspector. Here, 5/8" (mudded and taped) on any combustible material between garage and living space.
Also a fire rated door is required as well.
Not sure on the block wall as fire code. I'm guessing the block wall itself would pass.

I did have one inspector try to rip me up and down for asking a QUESTION. He never met me, saw my quality of workmanship, or spoke to me previously. Needless to say once I pointed it out that his actions were unwarranted, disrespectful and had no basis, he quickly apoligized.
Nicest inspector I've had to deal with now.
Inspectors have a tough job.... not as tough as a builder's though! lol


----------

